# Cat 5 avg. speed?



## natethomas2000

I'm curious what the average speed in a Cat 5 race is. I know it depends on the quality of the racers and where the race is held, but what is a general ballpark?

I'm asking because I'm tempted to try a few races next spring. My only gauge is a local TT where I have averaged around 23-23.5 mph for 10 miles. I've been riding for a little over a year and thought it might be fun to try a race or two, but I don't want to look like a complete fool while doing it.


----------



## spade2you

Speed is a bit of a relative thing depending on how much wind and hills you must fight. I'd guess your speed should be adequate to compete in a TT, but if that's a local route, you might be able to find some race times and calculate speed.


----------



## kbiker3111

You won't look like a complete fool.

Speed is a poor indication of how hard a race is. I've been in 25 mph races that were steady and easy, and 23 mph races that were full of hard surges.


----------



## crispy010

Average speed is a nearly useless metric to determine the difficulty of a race or category. In some races the cat 4s have a higher average than the P/1/2 field, but you can be guaranteed the P/1/2 race is much harder. Why? Accelerations.

OP: go try a race.


----------



## mushroomking

There are too many variables. Also a Cat 5 can be different depending on where your geological location is. I raced with a guy who was from tennesse and he said that our idea of a Cat 4 was their idea of a Cat 5 so your best research is actually riding in a race like others have mentioned.


----------



## bauerb

in my recollection of cat 5, it was far easier to race cat 5 for 20 miles than to ride a solo training loop at 18mph. half the time in a cat 5 peloton you can coast. what can get to you in cat 5 is that it is NOT a smooth race. guys break hard into a corner, then panic out the other side. the accordian effect can be absurd. i recall avg speeds at 22-24mph - but this is not in any way comparable to riding solo at the same speed.


----------



## spade2you

bauerb said:


> in my recollection of cat 5, it was far easier to race cat 5 for 20 miles than to ride a solo training loop at 18mph. half the time in a cat 5 peloton you can coast. what can get to you in cat 5 is that it is NOT a smooth race. guys break hard into a corner, then panic out the other side. the accordian effect can be absurd. i recall avg speeds at 22-24mph - but this is not in any way comparable to riding solo at the same speed.


LOL, very true. The accordion effect gets old and annoying.


----------



## lucer0

Depends entirely on the race - anywhere from low to mid 20s. I've done 4/5 crits that were up around 26 or so


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

You have to be able to surge to 30+ and not blow up.
You may not end in the top 10, but you should be able to finish in the field. To finish in the top 10, you have to be able to sprint when you're really hurting.


----------



## Speedi Pig

If you think you'd like to give it a try, then buy a one-day license and give it a try. One oft sited but very rough rule of thumb is that you're fit enough to race if you can sustain 20 mph for an hour on a solo ride without stopping. As others stated, there will be accelerations far above that in a race, but there will be times when you're doing nothing too. Good luck.


----------



## scarecrow

This question get asked about once a month it seems. There are many other threads on the topic. You would think they would just post an article on the subject. Racing is not a group ride. The only way to find out where you need to improve is to go try it. Better to find out now while you have the off-season in front of you. From what I have seen the biggest problem for most crit newbies is horrible cornering (triathleteitis). Most people slow down way to much going into the turns which puts them in the back and in a few laps, dropped. For the RR's it is bad pack positioning (being shuffled to the back) and/or lack of climbing ability. Here is my 2 cents on when you are ready to race.

Crit:
1. Can ride through a basic L shaped turn without slowing down and you have approached it while riding a speed that had your HR rate in the upper 1/3 of its range. 
2. Can ride through same turn on the inside, middle or outside while holding your line (enter in the middle, exit in the middle for example.)
3. Can panic stop without veering, crashing or clipping out until you are stopped. Practice this often. This is good for your confidence and a neccesary bicycle skill. Being able to bunnyhop stuff is a plus.
4. Can ride 40 minutes in the upper region of your heart rate range (breathing hard) with 5 - 10 hard accelerations thrown in the mix and an all out sprint at the end.
5. Ride in a pack surrounded by other bikes while remaining relaxed and calm, riding straight and smooth with no sudden side to side movements. Can you get a drink from your bottle while maintaining a straight line and not looking down?
6. Understand that you are not immortal and know that if you dive bomb the inside line of the turn it is not going to work well and it ticks people off.
7. Understand that crashing hurts and while you need to be aggressive, lets not be stupid. (See No. 6.)

Road Race:
1. All of the crit requirements
2. Can ride 60 miles in the upper half of your heart rate range

Most people with good bike skills and fitness can race. Their is no substitute for experience. I learn something every time out. Just have to go do it. It is a unique thrill.


----------



## soulfly_nyc

OP: Just do it.

You'll be glad you did.

Outcome #1: You perform very well
Outcome #2: You perform poorly

Either way you can use your result as incentive to keep racing and improving. 

My guess is that 23.5mph average speed will more than keep you in the pack for a Cat 5 circuit race. Where I race in NYC the average speed is only about 23-24mph for a cat 5 circuit race (24-36 miles). And that's moving with a peloton...much faster than riding solo.


----------



## bauerb

one of my first 2 races(can;t remember now). I was a cat 5 of course, but signed up for the 35+ because I was 35. made sense to me. whoops. got dropped like a rock after 3 rounds of the 1 mile course. i began to study up a little bit. 4 years later, I now ride comfortably in he 35+ plus and cat 4, quite often back to back. my point is, we all make mistakes starting out. btw, if you don't know, 35+ and 45+ is where cat 1,2,3's go when they get real jobs


----------

